# Avatar thumb not showing in threads



## Norstorm (Apr 26, 2011)

title says it all..

my avatar and thumb pictures are not showing up when they need to.
It's not a big problem I curse about, I just wondering if I did something wrong when tweaking my account..


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (May 4, 2011)

Not sure if ss.org avatars can be .gif, as your profile picture seems to be.


----------



## espman (May 4, 2011)

^ Only mods can use a gif as an avatar pic


----------



## Northern (May 4, 2011)

I am having the same problem and Im quite sure my picture is a jpg. Any ideas?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (May 4, 2011)

Northern said:


> I am having the same problem and Im quite sure my picture is a jpg. Any ideas?



Well your profile pic was a gif so I dunno. Gif's don't have to be animated always, you understand that right?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 5, 2011)

espman said:


> ^ Only mods can use a gif as an avatar pic



Actually, the Contributors and MVPs can also have moving gif avatars.


----------



## Norstorm (May 5, 2011)

Well.. It worked. THX


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 6, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Actually, the Contributors and MVPs can also have moving gif avatars.



Correct. 

<--- See?


----------



## espman (May 6, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Actually, the Contributors and MVPs can also have moving gif avatars.


----------



## Zeff (Jun 4, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Actually, the Contributors and MVPs can also have moving gif avatars.



Is there any particular reason?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 4, 2011)

Zeff said:


> Is there any particular reason?



Not really. It's just a little perk to those who've contributed, mostly monetarily, to this site.


----------

